# Well that was NO fun!!



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

I have been waiting and watching nervously for 3 weeks now for Rose to start labor. I did not know that she and 2 of her friends that I bought were bred until a few days after getting them home. She is a tiny little thing and only a year old this month...She lost her ligaments last night around midnight, starting streaming at 530 this morning and pushing at about 9. She pushed for some time with absolutely no progress, so I gloved up and went in...eventually I felt what I thought was a foot, so I tried to get it in position. the next push 3 feet came out!! NOT GOOD! So my husband pushed them all back up in there and fished around until he found a mouth...he hooked his finger inside the mouth and pulled with all he had...1 foot and a nose out and no other foot to be found!! He looked at me and said, I'm sorry honey...We knew that if we didn't get that baby out we were going to lose them all...sooooo he just started pulling...HARD. Eventually, we felt something give and a big 8 lb boy came out....shaking slime all over all of us! We looked back at Rose and 2 feet were dangling. Jeremy grabbed a hold of them and gave them a small tug and little 5 lb boy was out! They are now up nursing and walking around. Poor Rose is still bleeding more than I like and appears to be uncomfortable. She has delivered 1 placenta so far and is working on the second. She is finally up moving around though...OMG I have to go through this 2 more times!!! Lord have mercy on me!!!
pictures to follow:


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

Here they are... LOL apparently my goat laid an egg!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Aw, they are beautiful! Prayers that Rose is okay and that future kiddings will be easier for you!


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

They are just perfect. Good job to you and hubby! Prayers for momma!


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

Cant wait to see what comes outta that egg!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Awww congratulations they are all beautiful. 

How is mom doing? I would for sure give her some warm/hot molasses water to helpget her strength back for all her hard work,and ithelp with the milk production. 

I too can't wait to see what the outcome of the egg.


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

warm molasses water given already...along with an electrolyte and vitamin mixture...
I'll let you know when it hatches!!!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

OMG !! You really had one heckuva time !!! 
Glad the babies are OK. 
How is momma doing now , I hope she is well. 
The babies are adorable !
But the egg is questionable , lol


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

She seems to be doing a little better...although I'm getting concerned that she has not finished passing the 2nd placenta. She delivered about 8 hours ago. She didn't pass the first one until about 4 though.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

*Sometimes there is only one placenta*

Especially when two kids come out together fast....our two boys were "true twins" last year sharing the same placenta...you can tell by the number of umbilical cords attached to it.


----------



## AdamsAcres (Dec 3, 2012)

If there is a second, it could still be awhile before it passes. Do you have some BoSe? That will help pass the placenta.


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

I just came in from the barn a few minutes ago, and I'm pretty sure she passed all of the placenta :rainbow:


----------



## Pixie13 (Mar 2, 2013)

Sorry to hear about the stressful kidding! Looks like you and your husband done a super good job delivering the babies and, taking care of mamma goat!!! The kids are beautiful. Hope the rest of the kiddings go easier for all of you


----------



## kayshowgoats (Feb 16, 2013)

They are beautiful. And I'm glad they both made it. I hope mom recovers quickly. She probably doesn't want to go through that again either!!


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Congrats. So glad all turned out well.


----------



## Bellaboo (Mar 4, 2013)

RedGate said:


> They are just perfect. Good job to you and hubby! Prayers for momma!


Your goat is so cute


----------



## Bellaboo (Mar 4, 2013)

Is there a certain time to breed a goat.


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Bellaboo said:


> Is there a certain time to breed a goat.


Some goat's breed all year round but some goats (like pygmies) are seasonal. Depends on your goat


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hows momma doing Jen ? Did she pass the placenta ?


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

a lot of the time you wont see distinct placentas, just one great big lump of it. I reckon she's probably passed it all for you. 

congrats, those are a couple of big babies!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I know the feeling! Busy Bee went over her duedate last year and both kids were large, so she delivered both with one head and leg forward, one leg back. I've found Molly Herbal pregnancy tonic helped HUGELY in her recovery. She hardly bled, it was a huge relief :hug:


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

She's doing great!! She did deliver 2 placentas...I knew there was another one in there because after she delivered the first she had about a 10" string of nasty veiny mess still hanging out. She got the rest out last night... Babies are GORGEOUS (Oh why can't they be girls?????) She is an awesome mamma! Nursing wonderfully! She's a keeper!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Glad to hear it Jen


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

I think I've decided to name them Ace of Spades ("Ace") and Jack of Diamonds ("Jack"). What do you guys think?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Those are really cute names , lol
I like them 

I love the photo next to your name , lol


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

Awww thanks! That's my baby boy, Ben...He thinks he's Daniel Boone!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:ROFL: he is too cute


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

Congrats on healthy babies!!!!


----------



## oliveandcookie (Mar 1, 2013)

Beautiful kids!!  They look just like their mama! <3


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Congrats, great job helping her deliver! They are adorable.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

congrats : ) they are adorable


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

Well... I went out on my afternoon rounds and you will NEVER guess what I found!!!! Remember that egg??? I had to laugh and share with my goatie friends!!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

That is pricelss!!!! too funny...


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

We had a hen hatch 12 eggs the day before yesterday. Apparently this little guy lost his mamma...I just thought it was hilarious after the mysterious egg appeared in the pictures after birth.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL!!!! Hilarious egg pics!
Those boys sure are beautiful and mama is too! You all did a great job getting those babies out! Congrats! I hope the next 2 kid without issues. I know it makes you nervous tho!


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks! I have one in each kidding stall now! One with an udder so big and tight that it looks like it's going to bust...just happened today (still has ligaments) and one with an udder that is decent size but no major changes in it over the last few days (ligaments super soft)...I just hope they both go before I have to go back to work on Thursday!!!


----------

